# halloween/moon crab care sheat?



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Jul 25, 2007)

cant seem to find a care sheet, or any well done one atleast

can i have a few pics of set ups, and a list of care info.

like what kinda substrate, how much watter, ect ect ect. o and food.


----------



## Snakefox (Jul 25, 2007)

I Apologies for any grammar or spelling errors before hand.

I have had lots of success with these little moon crabs or soap dish crabs or Tai devil crab . They have so many common names lol
 Since there is like NO information on them if some one else says different I am sure they are, but this has been my experience with them. I have kept many species of crab before and these guys take allot to set up right.

First thing I can recommend for these cute little guys is GLOVES and thick pair or leather gloves these guys pinch and will hang for 20 mins before they let go.

I would start 1 crab in a 10 gallon. 2-8 crabs in a 20 gallons the more crabs you have the better they seem to do. They are territorial and will fight but I have had no loss limbs or claws. Most of there displays is bluffing which they seem to enjoy doing.

The substrate that I used was "bed a beast" it is that really soft compressed coconut mulch that expands when placed in hot water. Kept there substrate moist. 
try to avoid gravel and rocks as it really breaks up the little crabs feet. They come from very soft sanded beaches.

Filtered water only!!! They can't take any chemicals in the water. water will have to be changed regularly, ever other day.

Lighting UVB bulbs 40Wnight and 40W day lights. They are nocturnal so I could view them easier I would turn the day bulbs on at night and the night bulbs on during the day that way we were up at the same time.

They have excellent eye site and can see you from across the room, they are very shy the 1st month you have them you will almost never see them. But after a while they will get used to you. Once they realize you are the one bringing the food. They also have an excellent sense of smell mine would always come out from where ever they were hiding when I was cooking dinner.

And as for water bowls, I found the best success with using plastic Tupperware: the long rectangular ones with the short sides. I would dig a spot to put the Tupperware into and put cork bark ramp so the could get in and out of the water easier. A Tupperware size I use is 8inch long 4 inches wide 3inches tall. Fill the Tupperware will just enough water for them to submerse them selves.

They love to chew up plants so provide them with veggies "the frozen corn peas and carrot" are good. Also it is awesome to watch them tear up a piece of celery. For protein they like the hermit crab food ONLY when soften with water. Also grass yup grass they will tear up grass for ever. I feed mine pasta as a treat every once and a while. “Crabs will eat anything”

When I got my 1st crab they said that they only live for 2 year tops Most of them will die in captivity after about 7 months. My little colony however lived for 3 years , and who know how old they were when I got them. But they sure are a really fun crab  But YES they take allot of work and most people that sell them say they don't which is so sad. So little is written about them.


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Jul 25, 2007)

i got mien at aracnoexpo. 
yea, thay had them labled as moon crabs but under it had aka halloween crabs.
right now i got them in a small plastic tupperwear container, with a watter dish and cocofiber like u stated..
what kinda hide do i need? just let them dig or provide them with one?? and one more, sexing? i think i have one of both sexs, but might be wrong.


----------



## Snakefox (Jul 26, 2007)

On Hideing spots they seem to dig there own but I did provide and piece of cork bark just so they have the option some of them used it other made there own holes. 
On sexing however I have no idea , some people belive it is claw size, but the one with the largest claws in my tank layed eggs. Which thur me for a loop. I allways thought that was the lead male... There eggs however will not hatch in captivity ... they need specail conditions for that to happen. 
wish I could be more help on sexing but I could never tell LOL


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 27, 2007)

I keep Rainbow Crabs, which are very similar, ive kept my ones for years now, and I expect them to live for many more years hopefully, I keep two in a 5.5x1ftx1.5ft glass tank, 2/3 land, 1/3 water (approx 8 inches deep) the water is heated to 24-26c, and is also filtered, and has an airstone, powered by a external pump, I give them a UV and spot light to heat the land, which is around 8inches deep of sand/fine gravel, they have fake plants and driftwood to hide amongst on the land, they are fed mainly fruit, but also commercial crab pellets and other foods, the largest Crab is now around 8-10cm carapace length, and around 15-18cm length overall.  Kept wrong, in setups suggested by most places that sell them here in the UK (mainly fish sellers) they will only live 2-3 years tops, but usually much less.


----------



## HalloweenCrab (Apr 3, 2017)

If you're still looking for a care sheet, there's a fairly comprehensive one available at http://www.halloweencrab.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 3, 2017)

HalloweenCrab said:


> If you're still looking for a care sheet, there's a fairly comprehensive one available at http://www.halloweencrab.com/


Thread's a decade old, mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Cottrill (May 25, 2018)

Snakefox said:


> I Apologies for any grammar or spelling errors before hand.
> 
> I have had lots of success with these little moon crabs or soap dish crabs or Tai devil crab . They have so many common names lol
> Since there is like NO information on them if some one else says different I am sure they are, but this has been my experience with them. I have kept many species of crab before and these guys take allot to set up right.
> ...


----------



## John Cottrill (May 25, 2018)

I would like to know if I should put my name Halloween crab with any more it is a make and he has been alone in his gravitate for about five months now


----------

